# Refined Detail | GT3 RS 'Grey Black' Porsche 964



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

This weekend just gone I had the pleasure of revisiting this stunning Porsche to prepare it for Winter. A bespoke gloss enhancement and protection detail almost exclusively with Auto Finesse Products. Collected from my friend's bodyshop in Bucks and driven back to my unit :driver:

Snowfoam - AF Avalanche
Wash - AF Lather
De-tar - AS Tardis
Clay - Stjarnagloss Mild
Gloss Enhancement - 3M Ultrafina via rotary
Cleanse - AF Tripple
Wax - 2 coats of AF Spirit
Wipedown - AF Finale
Wheels - AF Citrus Power sealed with AF Mint Rims
Tyres - AF Satin Tyre Gel
Glass - G-Techniq / AS Glass Clear
Interior - Megs APC
Exhaust - AF Mercury

A couple of still photos (inc. a few by a mate who was down for the day helping out both with little bits of the detail and photography)
































































but also a video:






Don't forget you can follow me on Facebook and Twitter too! :thumbs:

Thanks for looking,
Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great looking Porsche and love the colour


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is STUNNING! Love the colour, looks awesome!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Very special. Love the colour and the wheels


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i love those porsche stunning work


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, Using the best products i see


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Cool machine... very nice colour too!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Enjoyed that Rich. Video was good. Love the colour on this Porsche 964, really popping after the detail.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work. Loving the pictures, the car works well with the surroundings.

Thank you for the video as well.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful car looking beautiful! It looks brand new!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Big pimping Rich - possibly the sexiest porker ever made! Great work


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

That is one seriously nice 964.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous car!!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and finish and some lovely photo's. Shame there wasn't some more :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work carried, :thumb:.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice work mate.Nice car too


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------

